# What Would Brian Boitano Make?



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

You've got to be kidding

What Would Brian Boitano Make? : Food Network


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Food Network has so gone down the tubes. They used to be all about learning and information - now it's all entertainment.  And what do you think the percentage of folks is who don't even know who he is, lol!


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Completely agree. Sandra Lee Semi Homemade?? She takes everything store bought and from a can, bakes and calls it her own. Or she'll take a store bought cake and put cupcakes or cookies on it and again call her own. And those table scapes?? She buys all those gaudy decorations, makes sure her drapes and color schemes in her kitchen alll match and are different in every show....but yet she has another show about saving money. 

And whatever happened to that blonde, annoying mom who won the latest Next Foodnetwork Star?? She had maybe three shows on the network adn then all of a sudden disappears? Maybe the Foodnetwork actually saw how annoying she was and clipped her.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I watched the first episode of What Would Brian Boitano Make? when they aired it.

The answer was immediately apparent: a da*ned fool of himself. 

Kirsten, like her or not, I'm convinced they took Mellisa off because she was showing Sandra Lee up. Sandra would appear with her so-called money saving meals, and tell us, in that breathless way of hers, how this complete meal, made with make believe ingredients and no creativity (well, there was some creative cost accounting), cost only $27.33 for four people. And then Melissa would come on immeditely afterwards and, using real ingredients and actually cooking them, make dinner for four for ten bucks or less.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I used to park the TV on the Food Network but lately all it is is reality based garbage and people who can't cook.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

KY...You state a valid point. Oh yes, the out of breath way Sandy addresses her recipes and money saving tips 
Food Network has hit the slump. I wish they would bring back Mario Batali, Molto Mario. Does anyone know what happened with that show? I'm guessing he wised up and left to do his own thing. I really do love that man. On The Road Again, I thought, was a pretty good show, even though I'm not a huge fan of Gwyneth Paltrow. How can you be a vegan and travel all over Spain and critique the food? She always appeared a little uppity to me. I met Mario at he is the nicest.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Sadly, I never got to see the series, Kirsten. But I have the book, and it's a real joy. I recommend it for anyone's culinary bookshelf.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

She's not a vegan, she's a vegetarian but I don't think she's very strict. Here's a video of Gwenyth making a roast chicken. She may not eat it but she's pretty relaxed about food and she's quite the foodie for a stick thin actress. YouTube - Quick Roast Chicken & Potatoes

Mario Batali has been on the Fine Living Network (FLN) for years, which is owned by the Food Channel. Haven't seen him on lately though.


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

Gwyneth is stick thin because she does a serious hardcore workout. I saw her on some talk show, I think maybe Oprah? And she showed what she does on a daily routine workout Yowza. She's fit.

What show does Mario have on Fine Living? Molto Mario still?


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

To save me a google search - who on earth is Mr Boitano?


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

He is an Olympic gold ( I think) medalist in figure skating


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks.

I think I'll pass on worrying what he thinks is good cooking!


----------



## kirstens (Jul 3, 2009)

It's not important....


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

It would be awesome to have her trainer (she trains Madonna as well). I love Gwen Paltrow, she seems down to earth to me, and I love how she ate everything in Spain.

Molto Mario was on FLN but it doesn't seem to be airing anymore. Here's a list of all the show's he's done, click and you will get all the recipes.
On TV : Molto Mario : Molto Mario : Fine Living


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

A little off topic (by that I mean completely) and with the proviso that I have always made an effort never to post on anything just to be totally negative:

I found On the Road Again: Spain one of the most egregiously onerous pieces of nothing that I have ever been exposed to. I weep for Willie Nelson every time I think of it.

--Al


----------

